# Which rating is your actual (driver rating)?



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok, I want to know which one is your actual rating that we should watch out for. When you log in to the Uber website, (partners) there is one by the money sign, and one on the top right corner. The star logo, and the rating. The one by the star is 4.91, and the one next to the money is 4.82. My weekly summary was 5.0, and overall rating 4.91.


On the website it was 5.0, and the one next to the star still 4.91. But today, I haven't even driven at all, this shit keeps dropping down every thirty minutes or so. I checked like 4 hours ago, 4.89, then another 30 mins later or 4.88 anyways by now it's down to a 4.82!! What the hell.


Can I get a brief explanation, please!


----------



## Jack 323 (Jun 2, 2015)

Also ya this was what the weekly summary said. I have like 600 something trips overall. But is the one next to the money sign, the dashboard rating. Is that the one I should worry about?
2 What your riders said
5.0★
Driver rating Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
*Rider Feedback*

You received *49* five-star reviews out of 51 rated trips in the past two weeks.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Your true rating is the last 500 rides so if you have less than that then your 365 day rating is the one used.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Also the one on the driver app is the most current total rating up to the day prior.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Jack 323 said:


> Ok, I want to know which one is your actual rating that we should watch out for. When you log in to the Uber website, (partners) there is one by the money sign, and one on the top right corner. The star logo, and the rating. The one by the star is 4.91, and the one next to the money is 4.82. My weekly summary was 5.0, and overall rating 4.91.
> 
> On the website it was 5.0, and the one next to the star still 4.91. But today, I haven't even driven at all, this shit keeps dropping down every thirty minutes or so. I checked like 4 hours ago, 4.89, then another 30 mins later or 4.88 anyways by now it's down to a 4.82!! What the hell.
> 
> Can I get a brief explanation, please!


Pax are allowed to rate whenever they want, it could be right away or maybe until next ride they take, which could be after a week, month or a year or never
So that is why rating change because they don't remember your service and just hit anything


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It seems most pax dont rate until the next request. YMMV, So that is why the 7 day changes so much. And what the pax sees is rounded up, so if your over all (365) shows 4.77 the pax sees 4.8.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

More importantly, no matter how many rides , no matter what your rating is, they judge whether they deactivate you or not according to your average over the last 100 trips. So you need a 4.6 average over the last 100 trips, even if you took 5,000 trip and had 4.8 average

Ask me how I know......................


----------



## Jeep Daddy (Jan 10, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> More importantly, no matter how many rides , no matter what your rating is, they judge whether they deactivate you or not according to your average over the last 100 trips. So you need a 4.6 average over the last 100 trips, even if you took 5,000 trip and had 4.8 average
> 
> Ask me how I know......................


I thought it was 4.2 and you get fired.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> More importantly, no matter how many rides , no matter what your rating is, they judge whether they deactivate you or not according to your average over the last 100 trips. So you need a 4.6 average over the last 100 trips, even if you took 5,000 trip and had 4.8 average
> 
> Ask me how I know......................


I'll bite, How do you know?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Generally speaking, a 100 trips could be the 30 day rating. Although mine currently is 4.84 @ 182 trips.


----------



## CROWBOY (May 31, 2015)

Connecticut seems more relaxed. I drive and ride. One time I had a driver with a 3.9 star rating. I was surprised he wasn't any lower from that trip. Comparing him to me, it boggles my mind why a passenger would rate me anything less than a 5. Don't get hung up on ratings. I do it part time so my ratings are all over the place. About 4 months in, less than 100 trips. Just be polite. Speak when spoken to. Know when to shut your mouth. Provide a smooth ride in a safe and timely manner. Treat cabin temperature, music, water, and mints as a bonus to passengers. Sometimes you get a base fare and the passenger feels like they aren't getting $5 worth of service and they rate you less.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I only care for the 365 rating. That's 1 full year, all 4 seasons, gives you a true sense of where you stand. For example, gasparilla day here in Tampa was surging the entire day. I got rating hits because of that. In order for all cyclical event hits to wash out and give a clear baseline, 365 rating should be the only one we look at. Even if the dashboard is calculated from a different sample.


----------

